# 1992 Chevy Camaro RS 5.0L Runability Problem



## hotrodfolks (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a 1992 Chevy Camaro RS 25th Anniversary, Auto, 5.0L V8 TBI. 113,000 miles. Runability problem---Symptom: Car will start, but surges a few times, then dies. If you feather the throttle, you can keep it running, but very rough, and has a hard time building RPM's. Symptoms started while sitting @ a stop light with the foot on the brake pedal. Car began to run rough, then fell on it's face when attempting to accelerate. Car was running very well up until the symptom started. Car is driven only occasionally, and is stored inside a garage. O2 sensor was replaced with no improvement to symptom. Both injectors have a good spray. Car had been running fine for about 20-30 min. prior.


----------



## rsguy4 (Feb 26, 2009)

hotrodfolks said:


> I have a 1992 Chevy Camaro RS 25th Anniversary, Auto, 5.0L V8 TBI. 113,000 miles. Runability problem---Symptom: Car will start, but surges a few times, then dies. If you feather the throttle, you can keep it running, but very rough, and has a hard time building RPM's. Symptoms started while sitting @ a stop light with the foot on the brake pedal. Car began to run rough, then fell on it's face when attempting to accelerate. Car was running very well up until the symptom started. Car is driven only occasionally, and is stored inside a garage. O2 sensor was replaced with no improvement to symptom. Both injectors have a good spray. Car had been running fine for about 20-30 min. prior.


I am having the same problem..If you figured it out and have any info I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## BT2583 (Mar 3, 2009)

If anyone has anymore information on the issue stated above please help I am having very similar issue, and am about to purchase a new PROM chip because from what hours of diagnostic work have shown it is the issue.


----------



## jschaefer84 (Mar 7, 2009)

did u check fuel pressure?? it may appear to go be good when its running good.. but u have to watch fuel pressure when the car starts acting up.


----------



## 92Cam_RS_Girl (Mar 24, 2009)

:4-dontkno I have the same care & exact same problem...someone told me to change the o2 sensor, but now I'm not sure if I should. Please let me know what you find out. PLEASE! :sigh: It's embarrassing when you have a car with lots of potential and then it does this out on the street.


----------



## simmre (Apr 15, 2009)

same problem with my 92 rs 25th anniversary. anybody have the solution? thanks


----------



## simmre (Apr 15, 2009)

hotrodfolks said:


> I have a 1992 Chevy Camaro RS 25th Anniversary, Auto, 5.0L V8 TBI. 113,000 miles. Runability problem---Symptom: Car will start, but surges a few times, then dies. If you feather the throttle, you can keep it running, but very rough, and has a hard time building RPM's. Symptoms started while sitting @ a stop light with the foot on the brake pedal. Car began to run rough, then fell on it's face when attempting to accelerate. Car was running very well up until the symptom started. Car is driven only occasionally, and is stored inside a garage. O2 sensor was replaced with no improvement to symptom. Both injectors have a good spray. Car had been running fine for about 20-30 min. prior.


----------



## simmre (Apr 15, 2009)

hose that connects fuel pump to pick up is ruptured. replace the hose (also fuel pump, since you have to remove it to change hose) to better understand what is happening, imagine drinking from a straw that has a slit in the side of it. you can still drink, but not at the rate that you could if the straw was intact. same with the hose. the pump can still supply fuel to the injectors, but because of the rupture in the hose, the pressure is not great enough to maintain the engine's fuel requirements. the pump is basically sending a little fuel to the injectors, and pumping the rest back into the tank through the ruptured hose. replace the hose, and your problem should be solved. ( the hose come with the new pump )


----------



## rsguy4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome I hope this is my problem!! Will check it in the morning. How much was your pump??


----------



## BT2583 (Mar 3, 2009)

I would check the TPS sensor, that is what was causing all of my issues and they were the same as described above.


----------



## mymaro4 (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like plugs and/or wires could be the issue... just another suggestion


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi mymaro4....welcome to TSF!!

This thread is over a year old and the issue has most likely been resolved.....but, thanks for the input. Due to the age of this thread, it will now be closed.


----------

